# People of Walmart!!



## Hogchain (Sep 14, 2009)

Im sure some have seen this site before but im sure some havent. Enjoy,lol. http://www.peopleofwalmart.com/


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

there sure are some weird people in this world


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I didnt know there was a whole WEBSITE!!!!! I've seen some pics before via email but, didnt know he had a site!


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

LMAO, I just read the phrase 'Creamed corn crammed into spandex"......


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

Ecerytime i open one of these up, i go through about 10+ pages haha


----------



## cookiexd40 (May 5, 2009)

How do you say “Miss, your camel toe just spit on my shoes” in Nerdy?

BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA:haha:


----------



## Hogchain (Sep 14, 2009)

Yeah, when i need a good laugh i check the site for new pics posted,lol.


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

here's my own wal-mart shot my girlfriend got a couple weeks ago when we were grocery shopping...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I took this one last week.....  Oh wait... this should be in a different thread :bigok: I love living in a college town.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

dude that girl looks like she just left 10th grade choir class


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Hahahah you got busted P425, the caption should read I love living next to a high school. JK


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

She's a student at the UA........ Trust me.  I saw her act card on her key chain.


----------



## Hogchain (Sep 14, 2009)

I tried taking one of a guy that looked like Elvis and forgot i had my flash on.....yeah he looked and naturally i blamed my son for playing with my phone..**** blackberry!!


----------



## scbrute (Oct 23, 2009)

Your'e not stalking her are you PO425?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha no, I just noticed it in her buggy when she walked by.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Unless you got her phone number, it doesn't count.


----------



## scbrute (Oct 23, 2009)

He probably noticed that too....


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Im single. I can notice whatever the hell I want  :rockn:


----------



## scbrute (Oct 23, 2009)

enjoy it while you can....lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

If I had a way to take pics while I drive, I'd get some from around campus, ya'll would love those. I've almost run my state car up on the sidewalk a few times.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

lol, Ive almost wrecked before on Campos of UNC Chapel Hill there are some very nice things up there lol


----------



## scbrute (Oct 23, 2009)

Some of my visits to UF were real "eye openers"...


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Yep University Blvd by Sorority row isn't a bad place to be around 11:15. Thats the only thing I like about UA.


----------



## rhelms (Sep 18, 2009)

When I was in college we would sit out in the quad around 8am and laugh at the girls taking the walk of shame, and then usually get mad cause they werent leaving our rooms, oh well. College towns are great.


----------



## rhelms (Sep 18, 2009)

I live near a college town at the beach, this is how I know God loves me.


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

^^ Ha ha nice. I bet a few of the guys on here have taken that same walk that you speak of.


----------



## scbrute (Oct 23, 2009)

Youd better be careful watching girls do the walk of shame....it might be somebody you know....lol


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

rd you goober for men it aint the walk of shame .. the i got some walk..lol


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> haha no, I just noticed it in her buggy when she walked by.


i think when u pass someone and then turn around and follow them and snap pic of there butt, that could be considered stalking :haha:


----------



## Rocketman01 (Sep 25, 2009)

i worked at walmart years ago you will see some crazy stuff there


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Walker trust me sometimes it can be the walk of shame. Especially when you go heavy on the koolaid.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

wood butcher said:


> i think when u pass someone and then turn around and follow them and snap pic of there butt, that could be considered stalking :haha:



I was standing still  she walked in front of me.


----------



## hill73 (Nov 2, 2009)

hahahahhahaha


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Something tells me it didn't take you long to get your BB out and snap the picture :scratchchin:


----------

